# Apps de custom d'os X !...



## Alex* (29 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Suite à une petite promenade sur le topic " Desktop sous OS X " je suis tombé sur une photo qui m'a rendu curieux 

Pour votre info, je suis récent switcheur et je suis à recherche de petits logiciels " pratiques ".

Sur la photo ci-dessous, je me suis demandé ceci :

1. Comment fait-on pour faire figurer la capacité restante des disques durs sur le bureau ( à côté des îcones ).
2. Comment fait-on pour faire figurer le titre d'mp3 en cours de lecture ( en bas à droite de l'image ) avec son classement ( étoiles ) + la pochette de l'album, je trouve ça trop style !  

3. Dernier point, je constate un logiciel de chat sur l'image, j'aurai bien voulu savoir lequel était-ce, pour le moment j'utilise Adium qui est très bien mais celui représenté sur l'image est plus joli à mon sens


----------



## heliotrope (29 Décembre 2004)

salut

pour la 1 / finder pomme + j afficher les infos des éléments (après pour lire l'intégralité de la taille dispo il y a une bidouille pour changer la longueur du texte, en clair changer disponibles par restant, dont je ne me rappelle pas mais une recherche sur le forum t'aidera)

pour le reste aucune idée sinon pour itunes peut être un widjet avec konfabulator
http://www.widgetgallery.com/index.php?category=11


----------



## Balooners (29 Décembre 2004)

Pour le reste, c'est effectivement bien tout du Konfabulator


----------



## minime (29 Décembre 2004)

Alex* a dit:
			
		

> Dernier point, je constate un logiciel de chat sur l'image, j'aurai bien voulu savoir lequel était-ce, pour le moment j'utilise Adium qui est très bien mais celui représenté sur l'image est plus joli à mon sens



C'est Adium mais avec une fenêtre des contacts customisée. Tu peux modifier l'apparence des fenêtres dans les préférences, ou télécharger un style sur adiumxtras.com.


----------



## FANREM (29 Décembre 2004)

Alex* a dit:
			
		

> 1. Comment fait-on pour faire figurer la capacité restante des disques durs sur le bureau ( à côté des îcones )



Finder > Presentation > Afficher les options de presentation
Cocher Lire les infos de l'element

Sur la photo, il a mis Position du texte a droite

Bonnes fetes de fin d'année a tous


----------



## Alex* (30 Décembre 2004)

J'ai tout trouvé ! 

Merci beaucoup et bonne fête à tous


----------



## JackosKing (5 Janvier 2005)

Existe t'il un logiciel pour cacher la barre de menu Apple en haud de l'ecran
 merci.


----------



## milantuvic (20 Janvier 2005)

J'ai découvert A-Dock que je trouve particulièrement sympa et utile. Seulement j'aimerai retirer complètement le dock du bureau et pas seulement le masquer.
vous connaissez pas une appli qui s'en charge de manière propre et qui puisse le restaurer facilement?

thinks.
ps : et tant que j'y suis, je suis à la recherche d'un p'tit lecteur mp3 sympa, qui peut se balader dans une arborescence physique, et non logique (basée sur tag)?


----------



## milantuvic (21 Janvier 2005)

et hop!


----------



## Balooners (25 Janvier 2005)

Peut être avec le logiciel KillDock ?


----------

